# Berechnung ankommender (!!) SMS von DIMOCO 88667 ("Unavalley")



## michi_m (3 November 2011)

Ich habe im September eine SMS erhalten mit Absender 88667 und dem Text "Sende eine SMS mit Quiz an 88667 fuer deine Chance, diesen tollen Preis zu gewinnen. Garantiert kein Abo."

Geantwortet habe ich darauf natürlich nicht. Da ich selbst in der Mehrwertdienste-Branche arbeite (0900 und 0800-Servicenummern etc), habe ich mir nichts dabei gedacht da Spam ja schon mal vorkommt, und wenn man nicht antwortet wird ja nichts berechnet. Dachte ich.

In der nächsten Rechnung war dann €1,99 berechnet mit exakt dem Datum und Uhrzeit der SMS, die ich erhalten hatte. Da war ich sehr erstaunt denn ohne Anmeldung bei einem Dienst, und ohne Antwort-SMS, kann doch nichts berechnet werden? Ganz zu schweigen daß nicht mal der Preis genannt war, wenn man denn antworten würde.

Ich habe sofort bei T Mobil und Dimoco angefragt. T Mobil redet sich heraus daß man nur für Drittanbieter abrechnet. Dimoco sagt daß man auf deren Plattform keinen kostenpflichtigen Vorgang für meine Handynummer findet.
Aber warum dennoch abgerechnet wurde und warum nichts erstattet wird, seit 2 Wochen keine weitere Antwort dazu.
Ich werde das jetzt erstmal der Bundesnetzagentur melden, da ich es für einen Skandal halte daß mittlerweile für ankommende SMS eine Anbietervergütung berechnet werden kann.
Wer hat ähnliches erlebt, und ist interessiert an einer gemeinsamen Strafanzeige gegen das Unternehmen?


----------



## Hippo (3 November 2011)

*GEBETSMÜHLEANWERF*
Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklage oder gemeinsame Strafanzeigen!
Es gibt höchstens das Sammelverfahren, in dem mehrere Einzelverfahren von EINER Staatsanwaltschaft bearbeitet werden.

Insofern solltest Du die Staatsanwaltschaft angeben, bei der Du die Strafanzeige erstattest damit weitere Geschädigte das hier nachlesen können und dann auch dort Ihre Anzeige erstatten.

Ansonsten guggst Du mal in die Links zur Telefonabzocke in meiner Signatur


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 November 2011)

Außerdem, zu dem Thema DIMOCO gibt es hier schon zahlreiche Threads. Wenn du aus Deutschland bist, so würde eine Strafanzeige nicht wirklich viel bringen, da der Anbieter DIMOCO in Österreich ist:



> *DIMOCO - Direct Mobile Communications GmbH*
> Campus 21 Businesspark Wien Süd,
> Professor-Liebermann-Straße A01/405,
> A-2345 Brunn am Gebirge
> ...


----------



## Teleton (3 November 2011)

Die Berechnung ankommender "Premium"-SMS gibt es schon immer, das wird bei der Netzagentur niemanden erschüttern. Die Berechnung ankommender SMS setzt natürlich genauso einen Vertrag voraus wie die Berechnung abgehender SMS.
Der eigentliche Skandal ist, dass die Mobilfunkbetreiber den Drittanbietern beliebigen Zugriff auf ihre Abrechnungssysteme geben, die angeblichen Forderungen dann aufkaufen und dann als eigene einziehen. Bei Beschwerden wird dann behauptet man sei verpflichtet die Beträge einzuziehen. Ist aber Quatsch niemand zwingt die zum Forderungseinzug. Und Einreden können auch gegenüber dem Mobilfunker erhoben werden (vgl §404 BGB).


----------



## michi_m (7 November 2011)

Dimoco hat nun geantwortet, daß es sich um einen "technischen Fehler" handelt, und daß für diesen "Dienst" die Firma
Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH, Pfuelstr. 5 in 10997 Berlin

zuständig sei, man wolle mein Anliegen dorthin weiterleiten. Im nächsten Abschnitt heißt es dann aber man wolle den Betrag nun erstatten und bittet um die Kontodaten.
Sieht aus als wären da wirr nur Textbausteine eingefügt.


----------



## Reducal (7 November 2011)

michi_m schrieb:


> Dimoco hat nun geantwortet, daß es sich um einen "technischen Fehler" handelt, und daß für diesen "Dienst" die Firma Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH, Pfuelstr. 5 in 10997 Berlin zuständig sei....


Das schreibt DIMOCO auf seinem web auch schon:


> DIMOCO ist ein internationaler Mobile Service Anbieter und stellt Unternehmen Netzanbindungen zum Versand von elektronischen Nachrichten zur Verfügung. DIMOCO hat daher so genannte Anbindungsverträge mit Mobilfunkbetreibern abgeschlossen. Das heißt SMS/MMS mit den jeweiligen Inhalten werden nicht von DIMOCO sondern lediglich über unsere Anbindungen versandt. Diensteanbieter sind die Businesskunden.
> 
> Gerne leiten wir Ihre Anfrage direkt an die DIMOCO Businesskunden/die Diensteanbieter weiter...


Wieso kommen die dazu ihre eigene Technologie als fehlerhaft zu bezeichnen? Sehr merkwürdig!

Diese Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH (GMOB) hat > HIER < auch schon eine längere Krankenakte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2011)

DIMOCO und Guerilla, wer löst da bei aka-aka mehr Unwohlsein aus? Beide in Kombination, da fällt mir nur Louis de Funes ein, Brust oder Keule, die Sache mit der K...grenze...

Warum kann man diese Firmen nicht zwingen, etwas mehr ins Detail zu gehen? "Technischer Fehler" - ja wie? Und wie oft ist der Fehler passiert? Und wer führt darüber Buch? Und wie wenige haben reklamiert? Und wo sind die Gewinne aus dem "technischen Fehler" hin???


----------



## Heiko (18 November 2011)

Auf die Bitte von Dimoco hin veröffentlichen wir gerne die folgende Information:

*Sie haben SMS über die Infrastruktur von DIMOCO erhalten und möchten nun mehr dazu erfahren?*
Zu allererst möchten wir Sie darüber informieren, dass Sie die SMS nicht von DIMOCO sondern über DIMOCO erhalten haben. Der Grund: Diensteanbieter nutzen unsere technische Infrastruktur, um SMS zu versenden und zu empfangen.

*Sie möchten den zuständigen Diensteanbieter erreichen, haben Fragen zu Ihrem Service oder Ihrer Rechnung?*
Bitte wenden Sie sich direkt an das Kundenservice in Ihrem Land. Geschulte Mitarbeiter stehen Ihnen dort tatkräftig zur Verfügung und kümmern sich gerne um Ihr Anliegen. Telefonnummer und Emailadresse finden Sie hier: http://www.dimoco.at/kontakt/


----------



## Löwe27 (18 Juni 2013)

Hab auch genau mit so einer nummer gestern sms bekommen 88667 mit hey antworte auf meine sms und so als chatflirt gemacht


----------



## chrisu93 (9 August 2013)

Hey ich habe heute auch so eine sms bekommen...auch mit flirt/sex chat


----------



## rotschopf1967 (28 September 2013)

hallo
auch ich habe heute so eine sms bekommen wo ich gefragt wurde ob man sich kennen lernen kann und der oder diejenige wollte meinem namen wissen.ich hab die nummer in einem chat demjenigen gegeben.habe den namen manu bekommen aber nicht woher wir uns kennen. und auf die frage was das für eine komische nummer sei,hab ich auch keine antwort bekommen. soll ich,wenn die mir den betrag abbuchen sollen gleich bei vodafone ein veto einlegen oder muß ich zahlen??
wre schön wenn mir jemand eine antwort geben könnte


----------



## dvill (28 September 2013)

Zum Schutz vor Mobile Pickpocketing:

1) Vertragstaschendieben den Riegel vorschieben: http://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy

2) Geld vor fremdem Zugriff schützen: http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug


----------

